# New to painting, is this any good?



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

This is my first attempt. I have done a few more since this one but I am starting to wonder if I am just wasting paint. I have tried to paint real objects but I am no good at that. I feel this is eye pleasing but I want some other opinions.


----------



## Zeta (Aug 6, 2013)

Yea, I like it, it is what I call classical abstract.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you Zeta. I will share a few others tomorrow.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Nice work Kris. Colorful and moving!


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Thanks Tricky Raven. I have been busy the last few days and did not get a chance to take pictures of my other paintings until today. All of the pictures came out kind of blurry but I tried to pick the best ones. I can't name my painting very good. Some of them I have came up with names for but I would rather see what others see in them first.

Please guess which one I don't think is eye pleasing. It probably won't be too hard. I kept it anyway because sometimes ugly sells.

I would like to hear any suggestions. I will try something more structural for my next painting.

Kris


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Here is one I could not fit in the other post and a different angle on 2 of the others.


----------



## tricky raven (Aug 2, 2013)

Wow Kris, you express yourself so well with the buoyancy of colors! They're all expressive in their own way...provoking actually. 

Titles, hmm your paintings are expressive, spontaneous and powerful....I would suggest looking at words like 'unmasked'..'exposed'...'enlightened' because they arouse, awaken, disrupt and provoke a kind of emotional purging.


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you for the title suggestions Tricky Raven. I will think about them for a little longer and then try to put titles to them.

I really appreciate all of your kind words.

Kris


----------



## desertdogg (Aug 18, 2013)

nice work I love the colors choices. there is a kind of balance where no certain color is too over powering. larry ;]


----------



## kjw (Aug 15, 2013)

Thank you Larry. Before I did the paintings above I started out painting a portable guitar amplifier & distortion pedal I made out of an Art Deco era metal clock case. I have now changed the colors on it 3 times. I should have left it alone after the first day but I am a little obsessive compulsive. I have worked on it for almost 5 days now on and off taking a few days off between working on it and still have some more painting to do to it. Here is what it looked like a few days ago. There was too much yellow and there were a few spots on the front I was not happy with. I think the back looks awesome but I am having a hard time matching it to the front. I am sure I will be able to blend it to the front it is just taking me some time. I will start a new thread to show it off when I get it finished.


----------



## McKella (Sep 11, 2013)

I like the colors! You certainly don't have to paint real objects if you don't want to. Abstraction can be just as intriguing. I love the movement and color choices here.


----------

